# The Graduate



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie graduated from "doggy school"! His trainer said he has passed the intermediate level. There won't be anymore lessons for Wolfie for a while. His trainer is getting married and moving to California! With Christmas and everything this time of year, things will be tight, so I guess we will wait until later to have some more training. His trainer was highly impressed with him, and she keeps telling me to put him in protection classes where she is sure that he will excel. I will have the rest of the winter to decide what I want to do.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations Wolfie & mom!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you! We will continue to practice his training on our own, and the trainer gave us a couple of extra lessons to practice over the winter.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats to you and to Wolfie!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's great!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Congratulations to both of you!

Did the trainer tell you why she thinks that Wolfie would excel in protection classes? Which kind would you consider for him? Actual protection training or the training in protection that is a part of schutzhund? I don't know much at all about either, but feel it is probably a type of training that a well rounded, sound dog should have. Better to be in charge of the protective instincts that a good dog has, than to let the dog decide how to exercise them. Do let us know what you learn about protection training. I know that whatever you decide, it will be safe for Wolfie (and you!).


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats to you both and enjoy the break!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I am jealous. Congratulations!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wilhoit said:


> Congratulations to both of you!
> 
> Did the trainer tell you why she thinks that Wolfie would excel in protection classes? Which kind would you consider for him? Actual protection training or the training in protection that is a part of schutzhund? I don't know much at all about either, but feel it is probably a type of training that a well rounded, sound dog should have. Better to be in charge of the protective instincts that a good dog has, than to let the dog decide how to exercise them. Do let us know what you learn about protection training. I know that whatever you decide, it will be safe for Wolfie (and you!).


Thank you! Yes, she did tell me that he shows protective behavior towards me. It isn't guarding behavior. An example is that if someone comes up from behind me, he immediately turns and faces that person. He doesn't growl or show aggression, he just turns and faces and blocks their way of getting near me. She said that he is young and already showing that behavior instinctively. This was when he was 9 months old that he was starting this, and she was impressed.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!! Enjoy your "time off" from formal classes.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations, but there was no doubt in my mind that Wolfie would do well, considering how smart he is!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations for a job well done, Wolfie (and mom)!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Definately earned a congrats for that! Just try not to slack too hard during your vacation


----------

